# Walleye run fly fishing



## Panfish elite

I'm considering fly fishing for walleye this year in the sandusky and maumee rivers. Wanna get an eye on the fly, any input or thoughts on this ?


----------



## KaGee

You will have a huge challenge finding a spot where the fish are.
People have no patience with other fishermen using traditional methods,
Can't imagine how they would be with a fly guy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shortdrift

You would be better off heading for the Western Basin during and after the Jig Bite. Large Streamers in White or Purple body with Chartreuse or orange Head in the deep water off the reefs after the females retreat as they will be cruising up high and hungry.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Ya it could be done, good luck finding a spot where guys are far enough away, and if you do get one prepare to be crowded by fisherman. And it'd be neat to get one, but the looks you'd recieve doing such wouldn't be very pleasant.


----------



## Raylaser

Agree with everyone's assessment so far unless you have access to a boat, then that opens up a slew of possibilities with a fly rod, centerpin etc. From shore, fugettaboutit! Tough enough putting ups with some of the usual knuckleheads when you are throwing Carolina Rigs, using a fly rod would be a "Death Sentence", LOL!


----------



## chet

.....


----------



## Gills63

There are definitely areas you could do it on the maumee. I don't know if you'll catch any, but there are plenty out of the way places to try. 

As long as you avoid the congested areas nobody is going to care that you are using a different method.


----------



## Panfish elite

I'd be willing to try other spots as long as it is accessible by shore or wading. I do not have a boat and was just thinking of hitting up Orleans or button wood. Or fremont. Maybe get there a little earlier beat the crowds, if they show up and get irritated it's on them for wading up next to me. I really wouldn't care, they're just as entitled to fish there as much as me and I don't mind sharing a productive spot with fellow anglers, probably won't receive the same veiws though lol


----------



## Gills63

People are going to be at the popular spots early and often. The only reason people attempt to fish shoulder to shoulder is because everyone is basically fishing the same. 

I was assuming you would attempt the backwater areas that don't provide much drift for Carolina rigs. I suspect it won't work out too well if you attempt to stand in a line with everyone else.


----------



## Flathead76

If your going to try it wait until the very end of April or the first week of May. By then most of the crowds have thinned out and you should be able to find areas that you might be able to fly fish. Before then I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## maxpower

Panfish elite said:


> I'd be willing to try other spots as long as it is accessible by shore or wading. I do not have a boat and was just thinking of hitting up Orleans or button wood. Or fremont. Maybe get there a little earlier beat the crowds, if they show up and get irritated it's on them for wading up next to me. I really wouldn't care, they're just as entitled to fish there as much as me and I don't mind sharing a productive spot with fellow anglers, probably won't receive the same veiws though lol


While I understand the sentiment, I don't know if you understand the walleye run (see attached pics). If you've fished the run before, I retract this statement. Please know that no offense is intended by this post; hopefully it just gives you an idea of what you might encounter.

Beating the crowds is nigh impossible, as you'll probably all be wading out at the same time, at daybreak. Many times, anglers wade out to their spot before sunup, and simply wait to cast until the time fishing starts that day. Even though it's not right, just, or fair, it is not the place to try out a new method that runs too counter to the standard operating procedure.

In addition, even if you were with an entire line of people who were cool with a fly fisherman giving it a go, I think your equipment would get destroyed in the process. Dozens of anglers would be casting over your line, from the side you're on, and from across the river. You would spend 90% of your day untangling your line from multiple other angler's lines. There's a certain cadence to fishing the river during the walleye run, and even other anglers using the same presentation style can cause issues by "casting out of turn" (which still happens fairly often).

With all that said, I say give it a try in an unpressured area. I don't know if it would be a successful endeavor, but I like new fishing challenges too, and I understand that drive. Hopefully I didn't seem too negative in this post, but sometimes people who are familiar with a certain situation can look at a proposed situation and just cringe when thinking about how it would play out.


----------



## DHower08

Fish sandusky bay end of april id guess large streamers would do her good


----------



## Panfish elite

I've fished plenty of times during the run, mainly on weekdays and I have never seen that many people there. Sandusky always has very few people in the river it seems when I go. It always looked like I could be able to get a fly in the water no problem. Maybe I'm just not fishing during the populated times lol .


----------



## TRIPLE-J

that's a death sentence trying that at Orleans or buttonwood...just sayin...not knocking you for wanting to try it..ive fished the run for a long long time in Maumee....the people there just wont put up with it...sorry just being honest...might be ok for the first few casts or so but the second peoples lines start getting tangled with yours all the time they will start saying something....I get it as to why you would want too..but... me personally I wouldn't try it...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

no those pics are very accurate of the Maumee on any givin day during the run


----------



## Mr. A

I have been making the trip for the run for a while and have only seen a handfull of people attempt to fly fish the run. I have never seen someone fly fishing in line with the people fishing with a regular rod and reel either. And, personally, I have seen people come to blows, equipment get damaged, etc. while fishing the run in the regular areas. I would not want to sacrifice a fly fishing rig just to try it. There are areas where you could do it but I would be careful of when and where you go.


----------



## AtticaFish

What about getting on an Erie breakwall or beach in the evening and tie on as big of a minnow pattern you can swing..... chuck and duck. I have a local reservoir i have thought about taking the fly rod to after dark. I think it would be pretty fun to hook one with the buggy whip. The way the bigger fish surge it would be a fun fight.


----------



## Raylaser

AtticaFish said:


> What about getting on an Erie breakwall or beach in the evening and tie on as big of a minnow pattern you can swing..... chuck and duck. I have a local reservoir i have thought about taking the fly rod to after dark. I think it would be pretty fun to hook one with the buggy whip. The way the bigger fish surge it would be a fun fight.


Hey Attica, with all your time spent on those Res's I'm surprised you haven't thrown flies yet!!! You have some great sweet spots that seem to produce well for you and somewhat consistently when you are using spin gear. Go have some fun with that fly rod!! That's why I love fly fishing because even 8" gills are a blast to catch! Just don't take that buggy whip to the Walleye Run, LOL! I think that idea has been beaten to death on this thread (no more flesh on that dead horse to beat, ha-ha).


----------



## ChromeBone

How funny would it be to see someone just going ham with a 2 hand spey rod right in the middle of those guys. I would laugh so hard......


----------



## Raylaser

ChromeBone said:


> How funny would it be to see someone just going ham with a 2 hand spey rod right in the middle of those guys. I would laugh so hard......


Unfortunately that guy (whomever he is) would most likely end up getting a massive beat-down. Not saying it's right but given how most guys fishing the "Run" don't take well to eve a spin fishing guy that doesn't follow the flow of the line, I can't imagine how they'd react to someone whipping a fly rod around. Again it ain't right but it's the nature of the beast. Just sayin'.


----------



## odell daniel

fremont will be crowded between the bridges, try north of the north bridge, you will be able to get a a good size area all to yourself.


----------



## ChromeBone

To be honest, People salmon fishing up North do the exact same thing with a bunch of drift rods and fly rods at the same time. Just wait your turn for the swing. I do it every September. You would not really be able to cast but if you where just dead drifting/ bottom bouncing with a heavy Cone head I dont think would be a problem. Just try to find a smaller section on the river where you dont need to back cast so much and your probably good. I have never done the walleye run before though.


----------



## Hoosier77

There is a reason they call it "COMBAT FISHING"!


----------



## adamaj

Fly fishing from a boat is the way to go. I will be fly fishing from my boat this spring.


----------



## Panfish elite

I'm coming to the conclusion that this won't be a very welcoming idea to those who fish the norm. (1.) So I'm thinking I should just do a little more research on spots a little less crowded, fish the streams there. (2.) Attempting to fish from the shore/piers in the fall, unless people are still hitting them. (3.) If I get a chance to go out on a boat I'll try the fly rod then. Or (4.) Wear extra padded clothes, helmet, knee/elbow pads, bullet proof vest, etc. and prepare for a battle royale and beating of a lifetime .


----------



## Gills63

Like I originally said, there are plenty of places you could try it. An example would be the channel that people cross to get to blue grass. If you avoid the main crossing spots, you would have plenty of room. Another spot would be near the 475 bridge on the northside, that area is rarely packed. 

It's a big river, I would just not suggest going near the lines of people. I doubt anybody would pick a fight, it just wouldn't be productive for anyone.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

I would take my spinning outfit up there first and get a feel for whats going on...scout out a few places and try it if you can...problem there is its a river and the fish hold in the holes and EVERYONE fishes the holes so...doesn't hurt to take the stuff with you tho


----------



## BFG

If you can fish how you prefer and not interfere with those around you, then by all means fish how you want to fish. If fly-fishing is your thing, and you are good at it, have at it. 

I've fished by a million guys with spinning rods in their hands who had no clue what they were doing. I would much prefer to fish beside someone who actually knows how to fish, no matter how it is they are fishing. I'm there to enjoy my time on the river, but when that time is interrupted by those who fail to understand even the most basic of river fishing principles, I tend to leave. 

Chuck and duck is probably going to be the preferred method. I don't know how else you would be able to get a streamer near the bottom where the fish are laying in that current. Granted...there are a lot of places you can catch fish that are out of the primary current but the majority of the fish are going to be holding in/around the primary current. 

I've fished beside a guy for years who uses a long rod and a bell-sinker and a three way swivel to a leader with a nymph pattern fly (black). He does very well...but do yourself a favor and stand up stream of him, as he much prefers to cast at a 45 downstream, and then point his rod tip at his rig. He will then hold it there at the end of the drift for a long time. The fly is presumably flipping around near the bottom right in front of the walleyes. They EAT that thing. He needs forceps to take the fly out of the back of their mouth. However...he can't fish how he wants to when the circus is in town. I've seen him walk down to the river, look at the scene, and then walk away. 

Good luck, and yep...like someone else said if you go upstream of the bridges in Fremont (i.e. Roger Young park) you will have a lot more room.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Panfish elite said:


> I've fished plenty of times during the run, mainly on weekdays and I have never seen that many people there. Sandusky always has very few people in the river it seems when I go. It always looked like I could be able to get a fly in the water no problem. Maybe I'm just not fishing during the populated times lol .


Well, if that's the case then maybe you can give it a go. But as soon as I read your thread title I pictured shoulder to shoulder "combat fishing", and trying to introduce a fly fishing backcast into that ordeal! 

But if you find open water, why not? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ejsell

I've fly fished a line like that in PA for steelhead. It's doable as long as the guy next to you doesn't mind a fly buzzing by his ear every couple of minutes. It definitely was not enjoyable. The other issue, at least with steelhead, is it takes a little longer to land big fish on a fly rod than it does for traditional gear with heavy test. People get impatient waiting for you to land it. After a day and a half of fishing like that I wandered away from my fishing buddy and landed a few away from the crowd and was much happier. I've thought about waiting until the end of the season and trying when the crowds are much thinner.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## anglermama

We have fly fished in may once the walleye crowds are gone, and white bass are in. There are still plenty of walleye, and the white bass are fun to catch if nothing else!


----------



## fisherboy

welcome back. hope to cu next month


----------



## dropthetailgate

Gills63 said:


> People are going to be at the popular spots early and often. The only reason people attempt to fish shoulder to shoulder is because everyone is basically fishing the same.
> 
> I was assuming you would attempt the backwater areas that don't provide much drift for Carolina rigs. I suspect it won't work out too well if you attempt to stand in a line with everyone else.


----------



## dropthetailgate

My experience trying it on winter saugeye below spillways and in scioto is From shore the river will be probably too swift to keep flies down and moving slow enough. In boat on river or on the reefs go for it. I'll be trying it on the reefs for sure. In slower flow water it works ok but no comparison to slow moving dragging or twitching jigs on bottom


----------



## dropthetailgate

Oh yeah I should mention the best line I've tried for river saugeye with so far has been 3 weight sink line. I think it's referred to as 3 5 7


----------



## HappySnag

dropthetailgate said:


> Oh yeah I should mention the best line I've tried for river saugeye with so far has been 3 weight sink line. I think it's referred to as 3 5 7


bring both rods,if you have room fish with fly rod,not room fish spinning rod.
you can make best decision when you come up there.evey day is deferent.


----------



## ejsell

HappySnag said:


> bring both rods,if you have room fish with fly rod,not room fish spinning rod.
> you can make best decision when you come up there.evey day is deferent.


That's a pretty good suggestion. I drove over the river on Saturday and was surprised how many people were in the river with the way the weather had turned. Then my next thought was I'd have more than enough room to get in with a fly rod 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nooffseason

dropthetailgate said:


> My experience trying it on winter saugeye below spillways and in scioto is From shore the river will be probably too swift to keep flies down and moving slow enough. In boat on river or on the reefs go for it. I'll be trying it on the reefs for sure. In slower flow water it works ok but no comparison to slow moving dragging or twitching jigs on bottom


^^^^This. If you've never fished the Maumee in the spring, you may not realize the amount of current. No matter how heavy sinking line you're using, your line will be pulled in a huge arc downstream and your presentation will never be in the strike zone. That said, I could see it working later on in May when crowds are smaller and low water. Key being lower, slower water


----------



## dropthetailgate

Yeah wading might work out But I'm too big a sis and too old to wade that kind of current


----------



## crittergitter

The most fish I have ever seen caught at Buttonwood was by a guy using a long steelhead rod with a small fly at the end. His style was same as everyone else, but he used the longer rod for leverage and understood the fleecing/flossing concept quite well. He was literally smoking them!


----------



## roadgrit

Had a guy next to me about 8 years ago using a fly rod with a big black wolly bug and he out fished me. He did not cause me any problem. He would cast out and fish a hole right in front of him and all the ones he caught were legal. When I first saw him I laughed but I learned my lesson.


----------



## Kirk Franklin

Panfish elite said:


> I'm considering fly fishing for walleye this year in the sandusky and maumee rivers. Wanna get an eye on the fly, any input or thoughts on this ?


Head downstream near or past Waterville, passed the fallen train trestle Much less people. The walleye go down there just not in as many numbers. You should be able to fly fish for them there with no issues.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

If the water stays low after May 1st, the Jacks will stay in the river and continue to move upstream. They're really willing biters then, pretty much slamming anything you throw at them. Most of the crowds are gone also. You could have a lot of fun with a fly rod then, with a lot of bonus white bass. I'm talking the Maumee. Not familiar with the Sandusky. Last couple years it seems we get slammed with some heavy rains right around then, and they get blown right back into the lake.


----------

